# Introducing Horlicks "Sandy"



## feimiao (Apr 20, 2011)

My first ever cat, I grew up with dogs, never thought of having a cat till Horlicks came along. Here is the first photo taken during the first time I set eyes on him at the fosterer 's home, he's at 4 mths old.


----------



## feimiao (Apr 20, 2011)

Taken when he's about 8 mths old


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there! Aww! He's so cute. Is he a flame point siamese?


----------



## feimiao (Apr 20, 2011)

I adopted him from the cat welfare association so not sure of his ancestry ... he has the classic tabby pattern on him which is not seen in the stray local cat population.


----------

